# huntin' wit Da uPPers



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I will be hunting the Upper Pennusula for Deer in Michigan this year.... Opening Day is November 15TH. Temperatures on opening Day range from 8 degrees to 38 degreess for the daily average for the past 10 years..

I have a Mackinaw Wool Jacket & Pants, Hood, Hat & Gloves.... No problem staying warm....

Has anybody hunted on stand ( No walking ) in cold snow from 6 AM to 6 PM for days with a boot that keeps there feet warm... Thats the one thing I can never keep warm..

My feet stayed kinda of warm wearing leather boots & merino wool socks last year. Surprisingly this combo seemed better than the previous year where I used boots with 800 gram thinsulate... Cabella's claimed they were good to -30 below..... SURE!!!!

I am considering buying filsons wool lined leather boots.... Then wearing wool socks... Every other product I have bought that was filson is superb...

Any thoughts... what really works... I don't trust cabellas catelog when it shows -30 on 800 gram thinsulate boots when I froze in my 800 gram thinsulate boots...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wool socks and some of those Hothands brand footwarmers. As a matter of fact, I think that the same company makes special wool socks with a pocket designed to hold the Hothands packets...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Or the battery operated socks. I am not sure if the hot packs will stay warm that long so if you go that route, bring an extra set with!!


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I like to wear Schnees pac boots and wool socks in the winter. If your boots are too tight it'll restrict the blood flow and make your feet seem colder. Wes


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Hunting in northern Mn I have some stories to tell on hunting in weather that was -20 in the mornings. My tips would include the following:
1) Bring several pair of wool socks
2) Several pair of liner socks (moisture wicking)
3) Have several boot liners available that are BONE dry ea day!

Change to dry socks after you get onto your stand! Even a short walk will generate some moisture! And if you are in a truck and traveling for a while to get to your stand location creates sweating of feet.

I have tried all types of things but my best luck was having a nice heavy sleeping bag around my feet and legs. Carried in a Duluth Backpack to the stand ea day. Left to air and dry out at night in the house. I would use without my boots on to help allow circulation and movement of feet. 
jP


----------

